

ApplePay.com - jdmitch
http://www.applepay.com/

======
JimmaDaRustla
From what I gather, it's a tokenized mobile payment system using NFC. The cool
part would be the "dynamic security code" \- essentially a 2 factor
authentication.

Most likely performs a card not present transaction on a back-end system. I
imagine each merchant will have to get setup to acquire finds from this
payment method.

I'm fine with this - I believe 2 factor authentication and tokenization is the
way to go with payments, but I'm hoping for some innovation on the POS end so
that the payment networks have a standardization.

------
anigbrowl
The launch webcast screwups are likely to hurt this more than the iPhone -
between that and the 'nude selfie' thing Apple's reputation as a provider of
online services looks bad, which is a pity as this seems to be a well thought-
out product. But with so many strategic partners and a an inevitable large
install base that's probably just a bump in the road.

------
jdmitch
How is this not a problem for Apple's recent announcement that another company
is already called "Apple Pay"?

~~~
cmpb
They're actually AppleOne Payroll

